# Bethesda Softworks Announces The Elder Scrolls Online



## Cristian_25H (May 3, 2012)

Bethesda Softworks, a ZeniMax Media company, today announced The Elder Scrolls Online, an MMO in development at ZeniMax Online Studios. The Elder Scrolls Online will be the first Elder Scrolls game to allow gamers to explore the legendary Elder Scrolls world with others. 

The Elder Scrolls Online is being developed for PC and Mac under the leadership of industry veteran Matt Firor, who has spent the last two decades working in online game development. Details about the game are revealed in an exclusive cover story in Game Informer's June issue, which ships to subscribers and newsstands this month.



 





"We have been working hard to create an online world in which players will be able to experience the epic Elder Scrolls universe with their friends, something fans have long said they wanted," said Matt Firor, game director of The Elder Scrolls Online. "It will be extremely rewarding finally to unveil what we have been developing the last several years. The entire team is committed to creating the best MMO ever made - and one that is worthy of The Elder Scrolls franchise."

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is the most recent title set in the award-winning Elder Scrolls universe. Skyrim, developed by Bethesda Game Studios, was released in November 2011 and enjoyed worldwide critical and commercial success. Skyrim earned hundreds of 'Game of the Year' awards, including top honors at the 2012 Game Developers Choice Awards, the 15th Annual 2012 Interactive Achievement Awards held at the 2012 D.I.C.E. Summit, and at the 2011 Video Game Awards. Internationally, Skyrim shipped over 10 million units within the first month of its release, was the second highest grossing title in the industry last year, and is the fastest selling title in Steam's history.

The Elder Scrolls Online will be featured on magazine covers across Europe and in online stories in the coming months which will provide gamers with more information about this exciting title.

The Elder Scrolls Online has not yet been rated by the ESRB.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

This should turn out great ... Frick will hate it, though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Dammit I wanted Fallout online! Frick would hate that too.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

I will believe it when i see it.


----------



## TarToast (May 3, 2012)

Great... another MMO. **sarcasm off**


----------



## Easo (May 3, 2012)

MMO market is pretty crowded already... and its a long way till WoW dies.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

Plenty of room to make money in the MMO market. Just look at some of the recent MMOs that have surpassed Wow's subscription number.


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2012)

Skyrim bored me to near death, this would only kill me of boredom...


----------



## xenocide (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Plenty of room to make money in the MMO market. Just look at some of the recent MMOs that have surpassed Wow's subscription number.



I don't think any MMO's have passed WoW's Sub numbers.  They may have more "accounts", but I guarantee no MMO I've encountered has nearly as many people playing as WoW does.  You have to remember, WoW has 10m+ people with active subscriptions, and almost all of them play the game.  LoL for example has something like 30m active accounts, but never breaks 2m people playing.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

@djisas : Why? What type of games do you normally play and enjoy? Shooters?




			
				xeno said:
			
		

> I don't think any MMO's have passed WoW's Sub numbers. They may have more "accounts", but I guarantee no MMO I've encountered has nearly as many people playing as WoW does. You have to remember, WoW has 10m+ people with active subscriptions, and almost all of them play the game. LoL for example has something like 30m active accounts, but never breaks 2m people playing.



True, but that also means a lot of people are willing to try your MMO. Getting people in is half the battle. The other half is keeping them (which Blizzard has done an excellent job of doing).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Of all MMO this game has a real chance against WoW.


----------



## rooivalk (May 3, 2012)

Check me if i'm wrong, but I think when skyrim is still in development, they stated that they don't want to jump to MMO bandwagon?


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

If a company makes an MMO thinking they are going to "steal" players away from Wow, then they are delusional. The people who love playing WoW, will always play WoW for what it has to offer.

It will be interesting to see how Bethesda sets this MMO apart from the rest of the herd.
If it's just "Everquest in Tamrial" it will fail miserably (although I'd still play it because I'm a ES fanboi. lol)


----------



## Frick (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> This should turn out great ... Frick will hate it, though.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Dammit I wanted Fallout online! Frick would hate that too.



You'd think so but seeing as Bethsoft doesn't make it it could be interesting.


----------



## Inceptor (May 3, 2012)

rooivalk said:


> Check me if i'm wrong, but I think when skyrim is still in development, they stated that they don't want to jump to MMO bandwagon?



That's what _*Bethesda*_ said, this is being done by a online development branch of the parent company.
I don't see this being that great of a game.
It'll be shallow compared to an Elder Scrolls game.
WoW is shallow game play, Star Trek Online is shallow game play, etc etc,  that's all an MMO can offer.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

It could be a shallow gameplay experience, but it doesn't have to be if they do it right. There is enough lore in the ES universe to make it compelling for both solo players and groups.

@Frick : I hate to say it, but I've really come to enjoy your "I hate everything" attitude. Makes my day sometimes.


----------



## Soup (May 3, 2012)

My friends and I have always called the various Elder Scrolls titles "The Lonely Game"... Maybe not so lonely anymore?


----------



## neko77025 (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Plenty of room to make money in the MMO market. Just look at some of the recent MMOs that have surpassed Wow's subscription number.



yea .. no MMO is NEAR WoWs numbers 

However their are a few that are doing well .. Rift is the main one.

The StarWars game has like 1.3mill ppl .. its not making a profit yet tho .. LOL


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

Easo said:


> MMO market is pretty crowded already... and its a long way till WoW dies.



I wish it'd die already so Blizzard could Make a new wow, with a new engine..
One that supports controllers would be nice as well. 
That's what has kept me from playing wow.



Kreij said:


> This should turn out great ... Frick will hate it, though.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Dammit I wanted Fallout online! Frick would hate that too.





Frick said:


> You'd think so but seeing as Bethsoft doesn't make it it could be interesting.





LOL... I'd swear he did that on purpose...


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @djisas : Why? What type of games do you normally play and enjoy? Shooters?



Anything, action, rpg, strategy (market needs some more love), fps, etc...

I like a big game, but an endless game like skyrim will just bore me, i spent over 100h on it but i felt it was a cold game and had to stop playing some time after main quest was over, being an errands boy wasnt too exciting...

I played kingdom of amalmur after that and it had an end and was somewhat more enjoyable...

Currently playing Risen 2 and it's awful to play...

Edit: Speaking of blizzard and wow, im no fan of wow, but i would love me some god old RTS warcraft 4, been ages since played warcraft 3...
More dawn of war is also never enough, just not another space marine though...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2012)

I think the game will be good it is from bethesda but it will be short lived fun time wise unless you have the ability to go solo. the issue with any MMO i have ever played is that most RPG players dont go for them. infact most of the time you wind up with a team of 17 year old rambos with a terrible sense of competitiveness. leaving a team mate their to die so you can go off looking cool spawning tornados in some vally is a real turnoff to people new to the game months after its released. it isnt so much a team as a herd of nomads just walking next to each other and most of the time the conversations arent pleasent and have alot to do with trying to find the most grusome way of explaining how much better you are at the game. I have no doubts the story will be great. but i also think bethesda missed what people were saying. i wanted multiplayer. but maybe a max of 4 people. the density of jackasses to RPG players in any MMO has always been slim imo.


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> I think the game will be good it is from bethesda but it will be short lived fun time wise unless you have the ability to go solo. the issue with any MMO i have ever played is that most RPG players dont go for them. infact most of the time you wind up with a team of 17 year old rambos with a terrible sense of competitiveness. leaving a team mate their to die so you can go off looking cool spawning tornados in some vally is a real turnoff to people new to the game months after its released. it isnt so much a team as a herd of nomads just walking next to each other and most of the time the conversations arent pleasent and have alot to do with trying to find the most grusome way of explaining how much better you are at the game. I have no doubts the story will be great. but i also think bethesda missed what people were saying. i wanted multiplayer. but maybe a max of 4 people. the density of jackasses to RPG players in any MMO has always been slim imo.



Unfortunate, as it really is the case.. I hated it in ffxiv but i had to control groups like that and sometimes, it's literally like shouting commands, at a dog, that is being stubborn.. "for the fiftybillionth time, don't f'n try to solo the addons!"  etc etc etc...
4 seems a good number. Small enough to have to really rely on eachother. No so big, that you can loose track of anyone..


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

Soloing will be key to an ES MMO.
Their core fan base loves the way they do SP games.
I hope they pay close attention to that fact.


----------



## robal (May 3, 2012)

Wow...  this is BIG news (not entirely unexpected though)



Inceptor said:


> It'll be shallow compared to an Elder Scrolls game.
> WoW is shallow game play, Star Trek Online is shallow game play, etc etc,  that's all an MMO can offer.



I've also got mixed feelings.
Seeing how Warcraft universe got raped by MMOism in WOW hurts me.
I really hope they'll do better with Elder Scrolls.
One have to admit...  Elder Scrolls is a perfect setting for MMO. A good one ?  We'll see.


----------



## Silverel (May 3, 2012)

This will undoubtedly be based on the Gamebryo engine. Same engine that powered Fallout 3, Skyrim, Warhammer Online, and Rift, along with a couple dozen other games.

Also, they're using the full world map. Kind of makes you wonder about the partially rendered world outside of Skyrim that you could mod your way into. If they get the online part of it working well, we might just see Skyrim level graphics in an MMO.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2012)

It's quite likely that they would use a game engine that is more suited for an MMO than their current one.

That being said, If they make it cartoony like Wow I will troll the Bethsoft forum with hate until they ban me forever.


----------



## OneCool (May 3, 2012)

GREAT!!! Another reason for my wife to leave me. SOB!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I will troll the Bethsoft forum with hate until they ban me forever.



Let me know Ill show you how to do it proper.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

My problem with MMOs is the "Holy Trinity" of healer, tank and damage dealer. Not everyone wants to join a guild either.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2012)

Kreij said:


> It's quite likely that they would use a game engine that is more suited for an MMO than their current one.
> 
> That being said, If they make it cartoony like Wow I will troll the Bethsoft forum with hate until they ban me forever.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Let me know Ill show you how to do it proper.



make sure to drop me a line.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 3, 2012)

For me the best MMO right now is Star Wars. Followed by LOTR On Line, Conan and then WOW. Played all of them, currently playing none due to no free time...
If they release ESO, they better not making it as boring as the single player series...


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2012)

Nooooooo!!!!  They're going to ruin the TES franchise with this, I just know it!


----------



## Widjaja (May 4, 2012)

A large part of the game is the mods, so I wonder if Bethesda are somehow going to allow certain types of mods into the game or just leave it vanilla.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

SKOOOMAAAA!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Widjaja (May 4, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> SKOOOMAAAA!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait!!!!



Hm.....Skooma Junkie Clan....
Scandalous underground parties snorting finely ground Moon Sugar off the stomachs of Khajiits......


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

Today's Elder Scrolls MMO announcement was brought to you by the letter "meh"


----------



## techtard (May 4, 2012)

If this game is using the gamebryo engine, it will fail. That engine has problems with one player.
Also worrying is that Bethesda is making this game. They have excellent ideas, and a rich game world and lore. But they put out extremely buggy games.

Buggy MMOs don't last long. If a game is really buggy, they bleed off subs like crazy and then go on life support.

Warhammer Online had this happen. Rich IP/lore, very buggy game that basically died in the first 3 months of its existance.

The same thing is happening with the new Star Wars MMO. Extremely buggy launch, massive bleed-off of subs, and now their subscriber base is going to have a massive die-off at the 6-month sub renewal mark.


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

World of Warcraft was extremely buggy when released.

People want current wow like performance out of a brand new game. It takes a while to get all the bugs out.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> World of Warcraft was extremely buggy when released.
> 
> People want current wow like performance out of a brand new game. It takes a while to get all the bugs out.



regardless of weather or not gambryo is used from an elder scrolls game i seriously doubt the game will be flawless. im sure it will have bugs but i honestly think WoW isnt that great graphically. If anything is complained about performance wise it will be transparent. I think bad engine optimization will really be the fault of people attempting to play a bethesda game on a mobile radeon 4200. or some other entry level hardware combo that otherwise plays WoW and similar games decently enough.


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

techtard said:


> If this game is using the gamebryo engine, it will fail. That engine has problems with one player.
> Also worrying is that Bethesda is making this game. They have excellent ideas, and a rich game world and lore. But they put out extremely buggy games.
> 
> Buggy MMOs don't last long. If a game is really buggy, they bleed off subs like crazy and then go on life support.
> ...




Like I keep saying a lot of times BethSoft has an amazing creative team and a terrible technical team...


----------



## ComradeSader (May 4, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i wanted multiplayer. but maybe a max of 4 people. the density of jackasses to RPG players in any MMO has always been slim imo.



This. This. And This.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Of all MMO this game has a real chance against WoW.



Good luck, that's what they said about ToR.


This is being made by a company that specializes in making MMOs, not the TES we all know and love. This will fail as a TES game.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2012)

MAKE THIS FREE TO PLAY!!!! PLEASE!!! OR ONE TIME PAYMENT with micros


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> regardless of weather or not gambryo is used from an elder scrolls game i seriously doubt the game will be flawless. im sure it will have bugs but i honestly think WoW isnt that great graphically. If anything is complained about performance wise it will be transparent. I think bad engine optimization will really be the fault of people attempting to play a bethesda game on a mobile radeon 4200. or some other entry level hardware combo that otherwise plays WoW and similar games decently enough.



WoW doesn't look great, it's true.  The point I was trying to make is that people are extremely impatient when it comes to MMO's.  There's a break in period of about a year before a new MMO will perform as it really should, especially when the market is saturated with people trying to play the game on extremely obsolete hardware.

When WoW launched it was a horrendous mess.  You were lucky if any given server was online for more than 2 hours, and you were also lucky if the client didn't crash in regular intervals.

I secretly hope TESO succeeds.  I love the games and I would definitely play an MMO version of it, but they need to bring something to the table that's unique.  I don't quite know if the first person gamebryo style would fit in an MMO, but I'd be willing to give it a shot.

I seriously hope the game will be skill based.  Ultima Online was awesome and you could be pretty much anything you wanted to be, all you had to do was use your skills.  No levels.  Pretty sick.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I seriously hope the game will be skill based.  Ultima Online was awesome and you could be pretty much anything you wanted to be, all you had to do was use your skills.  No levels.  Pretty sick.



Really?? that awesome!! I hate the leveling system in those MMORPG games nowadays, its like requiring you to have lots of friends and spend lots of time just to enjoy the game

I want to enjoy as soon as possible


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Really?? that awesome!! I hate the leveling system in those MMORPG games nowadays, its like requiring you to have lots of friends and spend lots of time just to enjoy the game
> 
> I want to enjoy as soon as possible



Yeah, UO had the best leveling system.  It just took forever unless you were macroing.  I think you could max something like 7 skills and raise a few others to good enough levels for some funtionality.

I generally played a spellsword, running by and hitting crap with my sword and then casting some fireballs and stuff.  Good times.


----------



## Rowsol (May 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dammit I wanted Fallout online!



I'm with ya man.  Guns > Swords.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 4, 2012)

Details about the game...lots of it...
http://imgur.com/a/fO9Ty/noscript


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Details about the game...lots of it...
> http://imgur.com/a/fO9Ty/noscript



Is that concept art??? or what am i seeing is in game graphics/engine. if so thats looks cool!


----------



## joyman (May 4, 2012)

More competition in MMO world is good thing. As WoW is goin down(at least for me) and as I play SWTOR now and can tell you that it is much more balanced than WoW in terms of style of play. Not many people just wanna grind and level up just to hit max and go grind some other thing. SWTOR is massively story oriented which was nice for a change from the all other MMOs. Also I think if you are sick of all MMO cliches - check Guild Wars 2 - it has really interesting features. I am pretty sure to check it out on release. So I hope TESO got to all the glory of the games made with that name so we can have really nice to play MMO - not some content change every few months so someone has reason to play.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 4, 2012)

/tag just to see the train wreck this thread is bound to turn into 

Mixed feelings about it. Always loved the TES games, but not sure I want in an MMo again. Still, one as well made as the original WoW was, but based on TES might be interesting.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 4, 2012)

joyman said:


> More competition in MMO world is good thing. As WoW is goin down(at least for me) and as I play SWTOR now and can tell you that it is much more balanced than WoW in terms of style of play. Not many people just wanna grind and level up just to hit max and go grind some other thing. SWTOR is massively story oriented which was nice for a change from the all other MMOs. Also I think if you are sick of all MMO cliches - check Guild Wars 2 - it has really interesting features. I am pretty sure to check it out on release. So I hope TESO got to all the glory of the games made with that name so we can have really nice to play MMO - not some content change every few months so someone has reason to play.



I quit SWTOR because of lack of population on servers and unbalanced PvP items vs PvE items. Everybody instead of doing heroics, flashpoints, etc is only doing PvP for fast leveling and nicer items. When all this garbage is fixed, I will be thinking re-joining SWTOR...:shadedshu

I hope they will have a better system in this MMO


----------



## ViperXTR (May 4, 2012)

[yt]I6m9-Dret0U[/yt]


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2012)

I recommend everyone read the information from the Game Informer article that Viper posted in post #48.
Lots of good information and insight into what the Online team is trying to accomplish.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 4, 2012)

Graphics Engine is Hero Engine, same with Star Wars The Old Republic


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 4, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Graphics Engine is Hero Engine, same with Star Wars The Old Republic



Nice. Yet another cartoonish like MMO.


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2012)

I take it you didn't bother to check out the link. tsk tsk.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I take it you didn't bother to check out the link. tsk tsk.



I've checked it but still seems cartoonish. Doesn't look realistically like Unreal Engine or similar...IMO. Still showld be OK,


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2012)

I'm not trolling PV. Sorry if you took that the wrong way.
Most people know I'm just a crazy old man who likes to keep people smiling. 

The images in the links look like in-game shots to me.
They are not quite the level of detail as Skyrim, but look a lot better than run of the mill MMO graphics.
Time will tell I guess. I'm pretty psyched. I think an ES MMO will be outstanding if they don't screw it up.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I recommend everyone read the information from the Game Informer article that Viper posted in post #48.
> Lots of good information and insight into what the Online team is trying to accomplish.



Yup, I'm threading through the article as I've got time at work


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I'm not trolling PV. Sorry if you took that the wrong way.
> Most people know I'm just a crazy old man who likes to keep people smiling.
> 
> The images in the links look like in-game shots to me.
> ...




Sorry, sorry. I have modified my post. To tired after 10 hours of shitty work...


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2012)

No need to apologize, PV. We mods see everything !! (cue spooky music) 

On topic : This may sound dumb, but I hope they go with a reasonably priced subscription model instead of micro transactions of some other crap. F2P is all the craze lately, but the current models for funding the project leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 4, 2012)

Kreij said:


> No need to apologize, PV. We mods see everything !! (cue spooky music)
> 
> On topic : This may sound dumb, but I hope they go with a reasonably priced subscription model instead of micro transactions of some other crap. F2P is all the craze lately, but the current models for funding the project leave a lot to be desired.




Eh, I've played games that hit both sides of the equation, and fail and succeed both sides as well. Not sure where I'd be willing to spend my money.... The monthly sub was nice, in that I didn't have to worry about not having access to something (new weapons, maps, dungeons) without paying extra, but I also like the model that lets me pay one fee, and then I only pay small amounts for additional content when I'm ready for it. 

I guess the only model I would refuse to pay for is one that only allows me a time-limited access to content, ie $5 gets me access to three mid level dungeons, but only for 30 days, after which I have to pay again. I suppose some might argue that that's all the monthly subscription is, or that at least I'm just paying for something I play with then, but not continuing to pay for it if I'm not using it..... I dunno. I just know I won't pay that way


----------



## remixedcat (May 4, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Details about the game...lots of it...
> http://imgur.com/a/fO9Ty/noscript



awww yeah!!!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 5, 2012)

omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Maelstrom (May 5, 2012)

If it's tab targeting based, I won't be playing. TERA's combat has ruined traditional MMO mechanics for me, so boring now.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 5, 2012)

Man, you guys are weird, you dont even get excited about new games, you just criticise and be pessimistic, (every thread too) thats not what a true gamer would do...


----------



## theJesus (May 5, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Man, you guys are weird, you dont even get excited about new games, you just criticise and be pessimistic, (every thread too) thats not what a true gamer would do...


http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e07-youre-getting-old


----------



## Silverel (May 5, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Details about the game...lots of it...
> http://imgur.com/a/fO9Ty/noscript



These screenshots are fake. Most likely they're from the upcoming Neverwinter MMO. The Drider and Bulette tipped me off. Then going back through looking over them, every SS is lacking any sort of identifying markings that are common to Tamriel. No familiar landmarks, no insignias, just generic fantasy MMO stuff. There's no Khajit, Argonians, Orcs, Bosmer, Falmer, Dwemer, or Daedra in those screenshots. The elemental looking creatures could possibly be storm and fire atronachs, but that's the only recognizable entities, and they're a pretty common concept across various fantasy MMO's. I've also never heard of, nor seen, a giant plant creature in any of the previous ES games.

/buzzkill

Sorry.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 5, 2012)

theJesus said:


> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e07-youre-getting-old



okay. you are a nice person


----------



## Absolution (May 5, 2012)

so long as it doesnt kill prospects of a single player release in the future, im happy.

what they did with SWKOTOR was stupid and their SWTOR isnt going that well either....


----------



## a_ump (May 5, 2012)

this is just epic. Personally i came very close to beating III, got distracted and then bored by side quests. IV one i just played around with for graphics, felt the sandbox was too huge for me lol. But as an mmo i expect a massive world so i def think i'll dig into this a little, forsure gotta test on release. 

This, SW:TOR online, and WoW, TOR has already got roughly 1.7 billion subscribers which sadly includes trial/free first month players, and ways that's a decent chunk of MMORPG market. I know beth has great dedicated player base, but i think it'll take some advertising to get their name out there. Know plenty of gamer friends through steam that have no idea what elder scrolls is.


----------



## techtard (May 5, 2012)

EA is throwing out that 1.7 million subscriber number while they can.
There are a lot of players that are locked into 6-month subs that they puurchased out of either faith in Bioware as a gamedev, or to save money by buying a bigger sub.

Once the six month sub mark + the 30 free days that Bioware gave a lot of their players runs out, the sub numbers are going to crash hard.
They have a lot of players who are currently subscribed but not playing.

As someone else pointed out, terrible PvP,terrible game mechanics, and lots of dead servers.

EA is just bad at MMOs. Every one they've put out or taken over has had the touch of death.

Bethesda is going to have to work hard to put out a game as bad as SWTOR. Hopefully they don't put out a WoW clone re-skinned as TES.

Zenimax is a pretty big company, they know that there's some big money still in the epic single player RPG genre. They are probably going to double dip with TES and Fallout MMOs as well as continuing with the single player RPGs too.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2012)

Silverel said:


> These screenshots are fake. Most likely they're from the upcoming Neverwinter MMO. The Drider and Bulette tipped me off. Then going back through looking over them, every SS is lacking any sort of identifying markings that are common to Tamriel. No familiar landmarks, no insignias, just generic fantasy MMO stuff. There's no Khajit, Argonians, Orcs, Bosmer, Falmer, Dwemer, or Daedra in those screenshots. The elemental looking creatures could possibly be storm and fire atronachs, but that's the only recognizable entities, and they're a pretty common concept across various fantasy MMO's. I've also never heard of, nor seen, a giant plant creature in any of the previous ES games.
> 
> /buzzkill
> 
> Sorry.



http://www.gameinformer.com/games/t...etails-surrounding-elders-scrolls-online.aspx

Looks a lot like the same images to me. 
I wouldn't expect everything to look the same in the MMO as in the SP games given some of the technical issues involved in creating an MMO.
Also, they are probably showing off glimpses of new areas (and creatures) from places that are not in the SP games (ie. Black Marsh, High Rock, etc.)

Zenimax (Bethesda) always gives the exclusive stories to GI, so I would expect them to have real screens and concept art.


----------



## Silverel (May 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> http://www.gameinformer.com/games/t...etails-surrounding-elders-scrolls-online.aspx
> 
> Looks a lot like the same images to me.
> I wouldn't expect everything to look the same in the MMO as in the SP games given some of the technical issues involved in creating an MMO.
> ...



I did mention the Atronachs looked recognizable, I also noticed the Daedric writing on their wrists and ankles after I went back over them again. GI hasn't reproduced the rest of the shots from the leak, so I'm just gonna keep my hopes up for a little while longer that maybe it's the only legit SS of the bunch. Time will tell. Maybe I'll  over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2012)

Probably because the GI June issue hasn't arrived in subscribers' mailboxes yet.
The "leaked" images look like scans of the mag article to me. I could be wrong, though.

Anyway ... I think an ES MMO is a fantastic idea, and I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with.
The Beth forums are all awash with naysayers predicting the end of the ES SP line, but I think it would be really foolish for Zenimax to kill the cash cow that their SP franchise is, and will continue to be.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 5, 2012)

I fear this may take away from the "feel" that all other TES games have had. 

Might work out. But it seems like its only in Thirdperson?


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2012)

Yes, article stated 3rd person.
I'm not sure they want the same "feel" as the SP games, but another experience in the ES world for folks. I can see this and the SP games happily coexisting if done correctly.

The only downside I can see for them is that whenever a SP game is released, their servers go dead while everyne spends the next month playing the new game.


----------



## techtard (May 6, 2012)

I will wait and see, try the game out at a friends house before I jump on the bandwagon.
I got burned by the last few MMOs I bought, not too keen on spending $60 plus a monthly sub on an untested product again.

Unyil then I will enjoy Skyrim and Starcraft 2. Or at least try to enjoy SC2. I stopped playing for a while and got dropped back to Bronze LOL. And I get facerolled every other game


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 6, 2012)

Dunno man, sharing my TES experience with other people? but I'm an antisocial player!! 

Besides, I play at my own rhythm, too slow for most people, I enjoy the scenery, love exploring every nook and cranny on my RPGs, hate spoilers and take forever to finish a game! I would get kicked from any party 

I also have a wife and a kid! A mortgage and a job!! Those are probably the main reasons I've avoided MMOs like the plague, I fear giving in to the dark side and going all the way into the rabbit hole!! 

Why God? Why? deliver me from this temptation....


----------



## DonInKansas (May 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let me know Ill show you how to do it proper.



This from the guy who trolled TPU so bad they.....gave him a job? 

I'd like to see the Skyrim universe in more of a Borderlands-type multiplayer game.  The whole MMO part just irks me to no end.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 6, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> This from the guy who trolled TPU so bad they.....gave him a job?
> 
> I'd like to see the Skyrim universe in more of a Borderlands-type multiplayer game.  The whole MMO part just irks me to no end.



Same, basically some sort of FPS online RPG game instead of this third person MMO type they are going for.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 6, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> This from the guy who trolled TPU so bad they.....gave him a job?
> 
> I'd like to see the Skyrim universe in more of a Borderlands-type multiplayer game.  The whole MMO part just irks me to no end.




I agree. I'd love to see a Torchlight 2 type environment, where you get together on maps with less than 10 players, and just roam..... Still, I am tempted by the possiblity of an MMO in Tamriel...


----------



## xenocide (May 6, 2012)

I have a feeling this will end up as some weird twisted EQ2/Rift/DAoC hybrid that is buggy as crap and really unenjoyable to play...


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Besides, I play at my own rhythm, too slow for most people, I enjoy the scenery, love exploring every nook and cranny on my RPGs, hate spoilers and take forever to finish a game! I would get kicked from any party



Now I know who to group with !! I'm the same way. 

My EQ guild would get irritated because they would be waiting for me and I would see something new on the way, go check it out, die and have to do corpse runs before getting to the raid (being on dial-up didn't help either).
Probably 50-60% of my game time in EQ was doing corpse runs or being completely lost. 
Good times (for me at least. lol)

I'll reserve judgment on ESO until I get a chance to play it.


----------



## theJesus (May 6, 2012)

Kreij, you sound like me lol.


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2012)

I never really cared for getting into groups.
The simple reason begin that they expect you to know what you're doing ... and I suck. 

I played a tank and they would say, "run in and aggro something!"
So I would get aggro on about 10 mobs, run out and it was a complete party wipe.
Probably didn't help that when things got ugly I would run away trying not to die. AHAHahahah.


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Besides, I play at my own rhythm, too slow for most people, I enjoy the scenery, love exploring every nook and cranny on my RPGs, hate spoilers and take forever to finish a game! I would get kicked from any party



Me too. The only game I ever played online was Dirt 2. And only for a little bit.
I hate not being able to pause a game 

_________________________

Enjoy the trailer (not that it shows much, but anyway ):

[yt]I6m9-Dret0U[/yt]


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2012)

Okay ... so far we got Me, 15th Warlock, tJ and BP in our "Guild of Slackers."

We won't need a guild leader as that would assume someone cares what the rest of the guild thinks.
We won't need a guild location because we won't be able to find it most of the time anyway.
We won't have to plan raids as it will be a crapshoot as to who's online at any given time.
The only thing we may need is some smelling salts to keep from passing out from laughing too hard.

Even if the game is only mediocre it sounds like good times to me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 6, 2012)

I'd much rather see a skyrim expansion with lan


----------



## phobias23 (May 7, 2012)

just wanna see it....


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> If it's tab targeting based, I won't be playing. TERA's combat has ruined traditional MMO mechanics for me, so boring now.



thing is we are sick of the same MMO mechanics it's got so bad that every MMO uses WoW's mechanics and it's gotten to the point where too many games are simply skins for WoW!


----------



## techtard (May 8, 2012)

A quick update on the SWTOR subscriber loss numbers I was talking about earlier in this thread : 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/47298504
EA lost 400K subscribers to their MMO before they gave away 30 free days and they released the 1.2 patch.

Things are looking pretty bad for this game.

I honestly doubt that Bethesda/Zenimax will screw up their MMO as badly as EA did with WAR and SWTOR.


----------



## xenocide (May 8, 2012)

techtard said:


> A quick update on the SWTOR subscriber loss numbers I was talking about earlier in this thread :
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/47298504
> EA lost 400K subscribers to their MMO *before they gave away 30 free days and they released the 1.2 patch*.
> 
> ...



Your assessment is kind of ridiculous.  Patch 1.2 was a huge deal for SWTOR, it was the first major content patch, and featured a lot of new content.  They have also done a lot in the past couple weeks to get people more interested in the game.  The 30 Free Days also required you to buy 1 Month of game time, meaning it was a BOGO kind of offer that meant people had no reason not to pay roughly $7.49 per month, I even considered re-activating.

SWTOR is probably still the second largest MMO out there in terms of active paying players.  I'm sure there are a lot of F2P MMO's with more _accounts_, but they definitely aren't making nearly as much money as SWTOR is, and aren't nearly as good of games as SWTOR is.  There's also the die-hard SW fans that really like SWTOR and want to keep supporting it because they trust the IP, and love the idea of a SW MMO (SWG sucked anyway).  

TES doesn't really have that, even the people that love TES to death are panning this thing.  They took a game and game design that everyone loved, removed most of the iconic elements, and are now making that husk of a game into an MMO, with features most people don't want, and almost none of the features they do want.  TES has a ton of Lore, but most people don't give a shit about it.  I loved Skyrim, but I couldn't really care less what the story was, and even more so what the mythology was.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 8, 2012)

xenocide said:


> TES doesn't really have that, even the people that love TES to death are panning this thing.  They took a game and game design that everyone loved, removed most of the iconic elements, and are now making that husk of a game into an MMO, with features most people don't want, and almost none of the features they do want.  TES has a ton of Lore, but most people don't give a shit about it.  I loved Skyrim, but I couldn't really care less what the story was, and even more so what the mythology was.


Let me feed something back to you.


xenocide said:


> Your assessment is kind of ridiculous.


How can you assess a game you've not even seen, much less played?



xenocide said:


> ..._most _people don't...


I see a couple of those in there. Care to let me in on your sources?



xenocide said:


> I loved Skyrim, but I couldn't really care less what the story was, and even more so what the mythology was


I'll buy that as about the only factual statement in the paragraph. Reasonable, honest opinion and based on real experience. Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay ... so far we got Me, 15th Warlock, tJ and BP in our "Guild of Slackers."
> 
> We won't need a guild leader as that would assume someone cares what the rest of the guild thinks.
> We won't need a guild location because we won't be able to find it most of the time anyway.
> ...



I'm game I always play Mage and I'm round about so I can heal and battle Mage on the fly it's basically a support role which would work out with a bunch of tanks, but I can handle myself in close quarters. But I'd need room I play dirty area of effect.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2012)

You actually use tactics, Sol? I think you're out of our guild's league. 
I only use two basic tactics ... "Charge!" and "Run Away!" lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You actually use tactics, Sol? I think you're out of our guild's league.
> I only use two basic tactics ... "Charge!" and "Run Away!" lol



Don't confuse tactics with panic

Sol heal
Kk
Sol I need HP
Kk
Dying!
I'm low
Fuck K.O
Healer!
Oh shit oh shit

Charge in start msassacre
Fireball 
Fireball
Frostbstorm
Lightening cloak
Healself
Heal self
Friendly damage!
Just back away!
Wtf are you doing?!
Bringing the rain!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 8, 2012)

Never really played a mmo... but ive always thought if ES goes online it would justify paying stupid fee


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Don't confuse tactics with panic



Okay, you're in. lol


----------



## techtard (May 9, 2012)

xenocide said:


> Your assessment is kind of ridiculous.  Patch 1.2 was a huge deal for SWTOR, it was the first major content patch, and featured a lot of new content.  They have also done a lot in the past couple weeks to get people more interested in the game.  The 30 Free Days also required you to buy 1 Month of game time, meaning it was a BOGO kind of offer that meant people had no reason not to pay roughly $7.49 per month, I even considered re-activating.
> 
> SWTOR is probably still the second largest MMO out there in terms of active paying players.  I'm sure there are a lot of F2P MMO's with more _accounts_, but they definitely aren't making nearly as much money as SWTOR is, and aren't nearly as good of games as SWTOR is.  There's also the die-hard SW fans that really like SWTOR and want to keep supporting it because they trust the IP, and love the idea of a SW MMO (SWG sucked anyway).
> 
> TES doesn't really have that, even the people that love TES to death are panning this thing.  They took a game and game design that everyone loved, removed most of the iconic elements, and are now making that husk of a game into an MMO, with features most people don't want, and almost none of the features they do want.  TES has a ton of Lore, but most people don't give a shit about it.  I loved Skyrim, but I couldn't really care less what the story was, and even more so what the mythology was.



I am subscribed to SWTOR until July. I bought a 6 month sub because I am both a diehard Star Wars fan, and an old school Bioware fan. This being a game set  in the Old Republic was awesome, because I loved the original Xbox game.
That being said, I play the game. 
Yet that didn't stop me from cancelling my auto-renew. And I am also currently thinking about getting a refund for the the next 60 days of gametime. The game isn't that good, and the servers are empty.

I saw the initial surge of people re-logging to check out 1.2 and the Rakghoul Plague event.
I also saw a huge dropoff in player activity soon after, because 1.2 didn't magically fix the game.
Many, many servers are basically dead during prime time. When you cannot find a group to play with in an MMO, there is something seriously wrong. 
This game isn't even an MMO right now, most servers are empty, basically a single player RPG that you are paying a sub for.
It is still buggy, they devs are still not communicating with the players.

EA did the same thing with Warhammer Online (another game I subscribed to) and SWTOR is playing out exactly the same.

Rushed buggy game wiith high initial sales, massive subscription bleedoff after the 1,3,6 month pre-paid subs run out and then limping along on life support.
We've seen the 1 and 3 month pattern emerge, now we just need to wait for the 6 month mark, or 7th because they game most of the player base 30 days of free game time.

Sorry if this is off topic, supposed to be the Elder Scrolls Online.
I don't really hop from MMO to MMO, but Elder Scrolls is another of my favorite game settings and I would be down to join you guys in your anti-guild guild. 
I will warn you ahead of time though, that SKYRIM BELONGS TO THE NORDS!, and all elves will feel the bit of my axe!


----------

